# Greenlight Insurance



## Jarw101 (Jun 7, 2011)

Absolute 's

Been with them for 3 years for my Fiesta ST as they insure it as a standard car even though it has a Mountune 185 kit fitted.

When I asked to swap my mrs to the main driver and me named they said they won't insure me or let me renew with them because I have now said that I have a company van that I drive more then the fiesta.

How can they prove who drives the car more then the other person on the policy??? 

They asked me this 3 years ago and it would help reduce my premium by having access to another car.

They now think i'm too high a risk. Err... im 29, with max NCB.

Poor way to conduct business if you ask me, they've just lost out on another years premium that I was happy to pay.:wall:

Can't imagine how bad their service would be if I had to claim... 

Bye Bye :wave:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

It doesn't make sense, I would have thought you can be the main driver on more than one policy ? Try a plan in thatcham, both our modified cars are with them and they are good to deal with, I moved from green light btw


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Insurance companies make absolutely no sense at all and must lose a lot of business because of it. 

I did an insurance quote on my Megane 225. As cheeky as it was, the car was in my mum's name when I first bought it and to save having an extra name on the log book I left it that way. Was insured with Elephant for 5 years with them fully aware I wasn't the owner but it was insured at my address and me as the main owner. 

Anyway, I went to take out an insurance policy through Adrian Flux for the rather good price of £430. When I told them the car wasn't in my name the policy shot up to £800! WTF!!!!! 

So I put the car in my name and saved nearly £400. Well it was £100 less than my renewal as well. 

Insurance companies are out to rip you off in my opinion!


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 1, 2009)

It is obvious most people with a van and a car would use their van for business and their car for social, domestic and pleasure, so you would expect the owner to spend more time in the van. Can’t they work around this; the van for business, the car for social, domestic and pleasure?


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Greenlight made me laugh when i asked for a quote.

I asked for a quote on my 2011 Skoda Octavia vRS with a few modifications. I was told they wouldn't insure me because it was an Octavia However when i asked for a quote for a 2011 Golf GTi (same engine same mods) i was given a quote.

Funnily enough i am now with Adrian Flux who would insure me and also were £70 cheaper than Greenlight.

I will say though that Tony from Greenlight is on another forum i am on and is very helpful. He even tried to get me insurance as he informed their under writers that i hadn't done the mods willy nilly. I had actually been sensible and modified the chassis and brakes to cope with the power. But they didn't want to know.

I did look around for the pile of stolen and crashed Octavias around where i lived to understand why they were so high risk. But i could never find them

I even checked online and my postcode at the time was pretty much as low risk as you could get according to insurance companies (probably something to do with Armed Guards as i'm in the forces) But they still wouldn't insure me.

I fully understand they don't have too. But the bit that made me laugh was they would insure a Golf (which as actually more expensive by about £7k) but not the Skoda.


----------



## wayne10244 (Aug 24, 2008)

I've been with green light for 13 years now and no one can beat them for price all my cars have mods as my last car rally tuned Astra gsi 240bhp.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Alex_225 said:


> So I put the car in my name and saved nearly £400. Well it was £100 less than my renewal as well.


I'd think adding another owner to the V5 would devalue the car more than £400?? (IMHO)


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I think he means the insurance policy in his name Trev.


----------

